# Vegetarian



## hb99 (Mar 13, 2017)

"Vegetarian" is an old Native American word meaning "bad hunter"...


----------



## geezer (Mar 13, 2017)

HB99 said:


> "Vegetarian" is an old Native American word meaning "bad hunter"...



:th_roflmao:


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 13, 2017)

1489455860156.jpeg



__ jake0531
__ Mar 13, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 13, 2017)

HB99 said:


> "Vegetarian" is an old Native American word meaning "bad hunter"...



HA!

I have a tee shirt with that on it!  Some of my wife's friends hate it.


----------



## hb99 (Mar 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> HA!
> 
> I have a tee shirt with that on it! Some of my wife's friends hate it.


Great! 

If you give it some thought, if/when/after the SHTF, hunters will be hunting vegans for meat...because they're "all-organic".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Jake: Ain't that the truth...


----------

